# Giant OCR2 question



## proudrcf (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey guys I need your road bike expertise. So i'm brand new to triathlons and so there for brand new to the gear. I've been looking for a starter road bike to train on but yet to find anything cheaper. I came across a Giant OCR2 today on craigslist for $400 and I talked the guy down to $350. He states its in great condittion and barely ridden..yadayadaydad. I'm of course gonna go look at it and test ride it but just talking to him, i'm 5'4 and he's 5'10. He says that he thinks the frame size is a medium which on the giants site is for 5'6 and up. Do you think I can get away with this or is there anyway a bike shop can resize this for me? This is the first descent deal i've come across and would hate to pass it up if I could make it work. thanx for you help


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

A medium for someone who is 5´4´´ is way too big. I´m 5´7´´ and ride a small TCR. Sure you could ride it by putting the seat post way down low but that will just look wrong on a compact frame with a sloping top tube. I would hold out for something either in Small or X-tra small. I think riding a frame that is not your size is the wrong way to get into the sport.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Italianrider76 said:


> A medium for someone who is 5´4´´ is way too big. I´m 5´7´´ and ride a small TCR. Sure you could ride it by putting the seat post way down low but that will just look wrong on a compact frame with a sloping top tube. I would hold out for something either in Small or X-tra small. I think riding a frame that is not your size is the wrong way to get into the sport.


I'm 5'10 and ride a large TCR. 

Since it's a craigslist deal, it's best to at least request a bit of a ride in circles. You'll never know if you fit unless you taste it first.


----------

